# Abbado's Mahler 9: Greatest Version on Film???



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

So many accolades have been given to this performance of Claudio Abbado with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra of the Mahler 9: 




The general consensus seems to be it's a sauve, elegant approach with no histrionics yet still conveying a ton of emotion.

I was curious how the Mahlerians here rated it. I've only heard the first mvt. and thought it was excellent. Though I don't have the Bernstein's with the BPO (a live recording which I hear is the ultimate "heart-on-sleeves" approach). Also very curious about John Barbirolli's on EMI with the Philharmonia.


----------

